# What is Wrong With Being Fond of Flamethrowers?



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 5, 2018)

By this point, most of the other users here should know that I am fond of flamethrowers, and, if anyone previously did not, now they know.

However, several others users here seem to find this fondness of mine to be weird, and several have even described it as a "fetish," so I wish to ask: what is wrong with being fond of such devices? At thirty-one years of age, I am very familiar with the safe handling of fire and incendiary devices (i.e., devices that produce fire), and, if I ever own a flamethrower (which I hope to do, once I have several thousand dollars to spare), I will always keep it locked away when I am not using it, and use it only in areas in which there are no flammable substances (and well away from any residential or commercial buildings, which may be more difficult than I would like for it to be).

What does everyone else say about this? What is wrong with being fond of flamethrowers?

Also, as a side note, I also am very fond of sharp objects, such as swords and knives, but I obviously am well-trained in handling them safely, as well.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 5, 2018)

cringe lord said:


> I doubt your a pyromaniac though just curios.



I am very glad that you have such a positive opinion of me; my fondness for flamethrowers is due to their visual impressiveness, not for their destructive capability, which is also why I am planning to invite my girlfriend to Providence Waterfire for our second anniversary, and flamethrowers can also be used to melt ice in winter, burn away insect nests or animals burrows, or start bonfires in the summer.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 5, 2018)

Honestly, you are somebody I wouldn't trust with a flamethrower and a perfect example of why we shouldn't just let anyone use them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yamato (Aug 5, 2018)

I don't see that as an issue at all.
I like fire and weapons too


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 5, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Honestly, you are somebody I wouldn't trust with a flamethrower and a perfect example of why we shouldn't just let anyone use them.


Let's all just hope he doesn't run across a dog or cat


----------



## Yin (Aug 6, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> By this point, most of the other users here should know that I am fond of flamethrowers, and, if anyone previously did not, now they know.
> 
> However, several others users here seem to find this fondness of mine to be weird, and several have even described it as a "fetish," so I wish to ask: what is wrong with being fond of such devices? At thirty-one years of age, I am very familiar with the safe handling of fire and incendiary devices (i.e., devices that produce fire), and, if I ever own a flamethrower (which I hope to do, once I have several thousand dollars to spare), I will always keep it locked away when I am not using it, and use it only in areas in which there are no flammable substances (and well away from any residential or commercial buildings, which may be more difficult than I would like for it to be).
> 
> ...


People fear what they can't understand, glad you are being careful with these things cause not everyone is.. It's not really the weapon that causes fear into me but thee who wields it and their mental state of mind. I also like sharp objects though in my case I like the thrill too much thus I tend to keep em near me in my home in case of a burgler attempt hihi.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 6, 2018)

@Island


----------



## Island (Aug 6, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Honestly, you are somebody I wouldn't trust with a flamethrower and a perfect example of why we shouldn't just let anyone use them.


----------



## Ashi (Aug 6, 2018)

Usually it's something you keep to yourself or just leave it at "Flamethrowers are pretty cool hm."


----------



## Magic (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## White Wolf (Aug 6, 2018)

I'm fond of cheeseburgers, but I don't make a spectacle out of it nor do I see a cheeseburger and go "OOooooo loook Jimmy loook isn't she beautifulllll, some day I'll have me one of them babies!!" 

You like it, that's great, just leave it at that. The bigger of a deal you make it yourself the more it'll come off as... you're a fetishist.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Island (Aug 6, 2018)

Also:



DemonDragonJ said:


> I am very familiar with the safe handling of fire and incendiary devices, and, if I ever own a flamethrower, I will always keep it locked away when I am not using it, and use it only in areas in which there are no flammable substances.





DemonDragonJ said:


> I am very displeased to hear that, because I would very much like to have an excuse to engage in politically-correct, guilt-free violence against people whom I regard as arrogant, corrupt, and scourges to society.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 7, 2018)

Dude you might be around me, please no flamethrowers, I'm trying to enjoy my vacation.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 7, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Aug 7, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I'm fond of cheeseburgers, but I don't make a spectacle out of it nor do I see a cheeseburger and go "OOooooo loook Jimmy loook isn't she beautifulllll, some day I'll have me one of them babies!!"
> 
> You like it, that's great, just leave it at that. The bigger of a deal you make it yourself the more it'll come off as... you're a fetishist.



I act like this about skateboards... =[
He can be passionate about his hobbies. But let's face it, being a pyromaniac is a little crazy.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 9, 2018)

Its only weird if you sleep with it


----------



## Gunners (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Shinobu (Aug 11, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I will always keep it locked away when I am not using it, and use it only in areas in which there are no flammable substances (and well away from any residential or commercial buildings, which may be more difficult than I would like for it to be).



Use it for... what exactly?


----------



## Ashi (Aug 11, 2018)

Shinobu said:


> Use it for... what exactly?


Just go to town and hope no one gets hurt


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 12, 2018)

Shinobu said:


> Use it for... what exactly?



To melt ice and snow in the winter, to burn away unwanted shrubbery, to burn away insect nests or rodent holes, to start bonfires, or simply for visually-impressive pyrotechnic displays.


----------



## Ashi (Aug 12, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> To melt ice and snow in the winter, to burn away unwanted shrubbery, to burn away insect nests or rodent holes, to start bonfires, or simply for visually-impressive pyrotechnic displays.


I’m thinking of like an info-mercial for flamethrowers now


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 12, 2018)

Ashi said:


> I’m thinking of like an info-mercial for flamethrowers now



Such items are propane torches are already commonly used for a variety of purposes; what makes flamethrowers any different?


----------



## Ashi (Aug 12, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Such items are propane torches are already commonly used for a variety of purposes; what makes flamethrowers any different?



Im pretty sure there's big difference between a blowtorch and a flamethrower

But that's beside the point, which is that a flamethrower isn't a toy


----------



## Island (Aug 12, 2018)

You expect to use a flamethrower to clear snow in a state where _fireworks _are illegal?


----------



## Atlas (Aug 12, 2018)

I see the next step in the robot uprising is here.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 12, 2018)

Ashi said:


> But that's beside the point, which is that a flamethrower isn't a toy



I am well-aware of that; my father, who is proudly a member of the NRA, taught me and my brother how to store, handle, and use firearms safely, and I will transfer that knowledge to flamethrowers.



Island said:


> You expect to use a flamethrower to clear snow in a state where _fireworks _are illegal?



I , and the only states that do not allow flamethrowers are , which pleases me, but also surprises me, given that Massachusetts does not allow cane swords, _nunchaku_ or fireworks (usually, the fact that Massachusetts is one of the most liberal states in the nation is a good thing, but not in this instance).

Also, I feel that I should mention that flamethrowers are insanely expensive; I will not be able to afford one at any time in the near future, so I obviously am hoping that my current job becomes permanent, so that I shall have additional money to spend on such luxuries (after I have my own house, obviously, as I do not believe that my parents would be comfortable with me owning a flamethrower while I still live with them).


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 13, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 16, 2018)

Wolfgang Grimmer said:


>



Yes, do you now understand why I am so fond of flamethrowers?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 17, 2018)

im a human flamethrower
i verbally set nibbas ablaze


----------



## John Wick (Aug 18, 2018)

rolling in on a saturday morning smelling of whisky and I sign into nf for old times sake, and DDJ doesn't disappoint.


----------



## Ashi (Aug 18, 2018)

MAD said:


> im a human flamethrower
> i verbally set nibbas ablaze


So you’re a firebender


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 19, 2018)

Ashi said:


> So you’re a firebender



Either that, or he ate the _mera mera no mi._


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 27, 2018)

As I said, before, flamethrowers are expensive, so I shall need to wait until I have surplus money to spend on them, but my parents definitely will not approve of me having such an item while I live with them. However, if I wait until I have my own house, I will likely be spending money on households expenses and not have enough for a flamethrower, so I am in a terrible dilemma regarding that subject.


----------



## Island (Aug 27, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> As I said, before, flamethrowers are expensive, so I shall need to wait until I have surplus money to spend on them, but my parents definitely will not approve of me having such an item while I live with them. However, if I wait until I have my own house, I will likely be spending money on households expenses and not have enough for a flamethrower, so I am in a terrible dilemma regarding that subject.


If you're really passionate about it (and not living paycheck to paycheck) put some money away every paycheck.

And aren't you like a programmer or something now?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 27, 2018)

Island said:


> If you're really passionate about it (and not living paycheck to paycheck) put a small amount away every paycheck.
> 
> Aren't you like a programmer or something now?



I work in techncial support, which is not the same thing as programming.

I have two weddings (my brother's and my cousin's), as well as Christmas, approaching, so I need to focus on those events before I can even consider spending such a large amount of money on myself.


----------



## Phenomenon (Aug 31, 2018)

People are automatically going to get the wrong idea of you being a dangerous person when one is fond of something that's hazardous or can cause death in any way shape or form but if someone knew you well enough that you just like to collect swords or knives and just want a flamethrower as a souvenir then maybe others will lighten up a little it's normal to be wary of those who take a liking to things like these especially when you have little to no reason to have them in the first place.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 1, 2018)

AJBeckyBlissRollins said:


> People are automatically going to get the wrong idea of you being a dangerous person when one is fond of something that's hazardous or can cause death in any way shape or form but if someone knew you well enough that you just like to collect swords or knives and just want a flamethrower as a souvenir then maybe others will lighten up a little it's normal to be wary of those who take a liking to things like these especially when you have little to no reason to have them in the first place.



What about normal firearms? Do people make presumptions about people who collect normal firearms? What about people who collect medieval weaponry?


----------



## Phenomenon (Sep 1, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> What about normal firearms? Do people make presumptions about people who collect normal firearms? What about people who collect medieval weaponry?


What's normal about firearms? They cause harm and kill unless your talking about BB guns which are still dangerous aswell but most medieval weaponry are usually display items now if that's what your into, Collecting old relics like that then people should understand.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 1, 2018)

AJBeckyBlissRollins said:


> What's normal about firearms? They cause harm and kill unless your talking about BB guns which are still dangerous aswell but most medieval weaponry are usually display items now if that's what your into, Collecting old relics like that then people should understand.



Firearms helped the American colonists to win their freedom from the British, and they are tools, so, like any tools, their effectiveness depends upon the character of their users.


----------



## Phenomenon (Sep 1, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Firearms helped the American colonists to win their freedom from the British, and they are tools, so, like any tools, their effectiveness depends upon the character of their users.


Yeah That's true but unless your in a war dying for your country what other reasons do you have for using these tools? 

Are you interested in hunting or collecting as a hobby?


----------



## Island (Sep 1, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> What about normal firearms? Do people make presumptions about people who collect normal firearms? What about people who collect medieval weaponry?


You're being obtuse.

People who collect medieval weapons get a pass because they're obviously collecting them because they're interested in the time period whereas you just want to burn things down.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 1, 2018)

AJBeckyBlissRollins said:


> Yeah That's true but unless your in a war dying for your country what other reasons do you have for using these tools?
> 
> Are you interested in hunting or collecting as a hobby?





Island said:


> People who collect medieval weapons get a pass because they're obviously collecting them because they're interested in the time period whereas you just want to burn things down.



I already answered those questions at the beginning of this thread, so I cannot believe that I need to say this again, but, yes, I do enjoy the spectacular display that a flamethrower provides, but they do have practical uses, such as burning away insect or bird nests, flushing out burrowing animals from their holes, starting bonfires for cooking, or melting ice and snow in the winter.

Also, normal firearms can be used to hunt or for self-defense; if someone broke into my house, I would much rather have a firearms than call the police, as I do not like to be dependent upon other people for my own safety.


----------



## Island (Sep 1, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I already answered those questions at the beginning of this thread, so I cannot believe that I need to say this again, but, yes, I do enjoy the spectacular display that a flamethrower provides, but they do have practical uses, such as burning away insect or bird nests, flushing out burrowing animals from their holes, starting bonfires for cooking, or melting ice and snow in the winter.


>flamethrowering a bird's nest


----------



## Phenomenon (Sep 1, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I already answered those questions at the beginning of this thread, so I cannot believe that I need to say this again, but, yes, I do enjoy the spectacular display that a flamethrower provides, but they do have practical uses, such as burning away insect or bird nests, flushing out burrowing animals from their holes, starting bonfires for cooking, or melting ice and snow in the winter.
> 
> Also, normal firearms can be used to hunt or for self-defense; if someone broke into my house, I would much rather have a firearms than call the police, as I do not like to be dependent upon other people for my own safety.


Self defense is reasonable aswell as the obvious hunting.

Burning a bird's nest and animals even by accident is cruelty on the other hand so you would have to be extremely cautious with what you're doing.


----------



## A Optimistic (Sep 3, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> However, several others users here seem to find this fondness of mine to be weird,



Why do you care?

I'm sure plenty of people find my obsession with the i*c*st Lannister twins weird as well, who cares?

If you like flamethrowers, then you like flamethrowers, simple as that. Be proud and stop caring about what other NF members think.

And if any NFers give you a problem about it, just use your flamethrower to burn them to death.


----------



## Everlong (Sep 4, 2018)

ddj has to be a troll there is literally no other logical explanation


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 4, 2018)

aww <3 fuck u <3333 said:


> ddj has to be a troll there is literally no other logical explanation



I am not, as surprising as you may find that to be; I am always serious in everything that I say and do.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 4, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am always serious in everything that I say and do.





DemonDragonJ said:


> I as not


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 5, 2018)

ddj is the most dedicated troll on the internet i swear maintaining this persona for almost 12 years


----------



## HisokaRollin (Sep 9, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> but they do have practical uses, such as burning away insect or bird nests, flushing out burrowing animals from their holes,
> .



What the fuck is wrong with you? Why are you like this towards animals?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 9, 2018)

HisokaRollin said:


> What the fuck is wrong with you? Why are you like this towards animals?



What is wrong with you? Why do you care about them?


----------



## HisokaRollin (Sep 9, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> What is wrong with you? Why do you care about them?



Because I am not a sadistic degenerate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 9, 2018)

HisokaRollin said:


> Because I am not a sadistic degenerate.



Wow, that is very rude, if I may say so; you are essentially making presumptions and playing into negative stereotypes, which is never a good thing to do, in my mind.


----------



## Phenomenon (Sep 9, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Wow, that is very rude, if I may say so; you are essentially making presumptions and playing into negative stereotypes, which is never a good thing to do, in my mind.


----------



## Everlong (Sep 9, 2018)

what in the actual fuck


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 9, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> such as burning away insect or bird nests, flushing out burrowing animals from their holes, starting bonfires for cooking, or melting ice and snow in the winter.



who the hell uses flamethrowers for any of these things


----------



## A Optimistic (Sep 9, 2018)

I take back what I said defending you about your flame thrower fascination. I thought it was just something you wanted to buy and never use, but if you're gonna be using it on animals then that's a hard no.

I reget my original post.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sequester (Sep 9, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Wow, that is very rude, if I may say so; you are essentially making presumptions and playing into negative stereotypes, which is never a good thing to do, in my mind.



Yes we all have to be careful not to lump everyone who wants to use flamethrowers on bird nests together.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 9, 2018)

You can't burn down all the birds nest DDJ, how else will we be able to eat Birds Nest Soup?


----------



## Everlong (Sep 10, 2018)

imagine people like ddj actually existing


----------



## Magic (Sep 10, 2018)

Elon Musk's boring company made some flamethrowers, all sold out.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 10, 2018)

Totally normal for Ddj to have a flamethrowers so he can burn down shit.


----------



## Island (Sep 10, 2018)

@DemonDragonJ, pretend that you can either have Lady J or a flamethrower of your choice and can use said flamethrower in any way you want, regardless of legality.

Which do you choose?


----------



## shieldbounce (Sep 10, 2018)

@DemonDragonJ Pretty sure the whole stigma with flamethrowers comes from the showings where flamethrowers were mainly used to clear out trenches as well as doing catastrophic damage to its surroundings by burning everything that it comes in contact with to a crisp (yes, including other people, where those that were affected died via horrific burns).

It mainly comes from the reason that flamethrowers are categorized as illegal/banned weapons in warfare (its main purpose/highlight during its time of usage was to burn things + give enemy soldiers unnecessary suffering on contact).

Having a fondness/fetish for firearms is wacky enough as it is; having a fondness for illegal ones pushes the envelop just a tad too far, imo.

Short answer: It's wrong because said weapon is illegal + it generally gives people horrific deaths!


----------



## HisokaRollin (Sep 10, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Wow, that is very rude, if I may say so; you are essentially making presumptions and playing into negative stereotypes, which is never a good thing to do, in my mind.



You expect that I will be delicate about this and show consideration and empathy for your hurt feelings when you cant show enough empathy and consideration to not want to burn living creatures who would feel pain and terror while you would crisp them alive?


----------



## Mider T (Sep 10, 2018)

Island said:


> @DemonDragonJ, pretend that you can either have Lady J or a flamethrower of your choice and can use said flamethrower in any way you want, regardless of legality.
> 
> Which do you choose?


----------



## Magic (Sep 10, 2018)

was this posted already?


----------



## NW (Sep 10, 2018)

DDJ is a fucking psychopath and should be locked up. If only he wasn't so entertaining.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 10, 2018)

Atlantic Storm said:


> who the hell uses flamethrowers for any of these things



That is one of the potential uses mentioned on the websites that sell flamethrowers.



Avalon said:


> I take back what I said defending you about your flame thrower fascination. I thought it was just something you wanted to buy and never use, but if you're gonna be using it on animals then that's a hard no.



Has your house ever been infested by insects or rodents? If it has been, surely you can understand how annoying that they can be?



Sequester said:


> Yes we all have to be careful not to lump everyone who wants to use flamethrowers on bird nests together.



Yes, I am very glad to hear you say that.



Mider T said:


> You can't burn down all the birds nest DDJ, how else will we be able to eat Birds Nest Soup?



That is not my problem.



Remchu said:


> Elon Musk's boring company made some flamethrowers, all sold out.



Yes, I am very sad that I did not purchase one when I had the chance to do so.



Island said:


> @DemonDragonJ, pretend that you can either have Lady J or a flamethrower of your choice and can use said flamethrower in any way you want, regardless of legality.
> 
> Which do you choose?



Of course I would choose Lady J; how can you even ask a question such as that?



Lina Shields said:


> @DemonDragonJ Pretty sure the whole stigma with flamethrowers comes from the showings where flamethrowers were mainly used to clear out trenches as well as doing catastrophic damage to its surroundings by burning everything that it comes in contact with to a crisp (yes, including other people, where those that were affected died via horrific burns).
> 
> It mainly comes from the reason that flamethrowers are categorized as illegal/banned weapons in warfare (its main purpose/highlight during its time of usage was to burn things + give enemy soldiers unnecessary suffering on contact).
> 
> ...



First, only two states in the United States have legislation against the civilian ownership of flamethrowers, so they are not illegal; second, I have no intention of using them against other humans, so you do not need to be worried about that.



HisokaRollin said:


> You expect that I will be delicate about this and show consideration and empathy for your hurt feelings when you cant show enough empathy and consideration to not want to burn living creatures who would feel pain and terror while you would crisp them alive?



If they invade my territory, I will expel them, by any means necessary; if I invaded the territory of a lion or a tiger, it would certainly defend itself, or if I attack a wasp's nest, they would swarm and attack me, so I fail to see how my situation is any different.



Fusion said:


> DDJ is a fucking psychopath and should be locked up. If only he wasn't so entertaining.



Who do you think you are, a psychologist?


----------



## A Optimistic (Sep 10, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Has your house ever been infested by insects or rodents? If it has been, surely you can understand how annoying that they can be?



No.

And if I ever did, my solution wouldn't be to grab a flame flower and hit them with a Katon Jutsu, this isn't Naruto.

Also you said a bird's nest, where does a bird's nest fall under "insects or rodents"?

Birds nest aren't inside your home, you admitted you want to take the flamethrower outside and burn random birds nests for no reason.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 10, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Birds nest aren't inside your home, you admitted you want to take the flamethrower outside and burn random birds nests for no reason.



If the birds are not bothering me, I shall leave them alone; if they become a nuisance, I will first attempt to chase them away by throwing sticks or stones at them, and use a flamethrower only as a last resort.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 10, 2018)

This thread is becoming ridiculous and degrading into everyone insulting me, _again,_ so I shall ask a moderator to close it.


----------



## A Optimistic (Sep 10, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> If the birds are not bothering me, I shall leave them alone; if they become a nuisance, I will first attempt to chase them away by throwing sticks or stones at them, and use a flamethrower only as a last resort.



I don't understand. How do birds outside bother you?

They aren't inside your house.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 10, 2018)

Avalon said:


> I don't understand. How do birds outside bother you?
> 
> They aren't inside your house.



Currently, no birds are bothering me, so I hope that none ever do.


----------



## A Optimistic (Sep 10, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Currently, no birds are bothering me, so I hope that none ever do.




So why are you planning on going outside and burning a birds nest?


----------



## Sequester (Sep 10, 2018)

Avalon said:


> No.
> 
> And if I ever did, my solution wouldn't be to grab a flame flower and hit them with a Katon Jutsu, this isn't Naruto.
> 
> ...



Well if you had to exterminate birds, it is best to do it humanely; by incinerating them.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 10, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> If the birds are not bothering me, I shall leave them alone; if they become a nuisance, I will first attempt to chase them away by throwing sticks or stones at them, and use a flamethrower only as a last resort.


sticks and stones may break my bones, but flamethrowers will never hurt me?


----------

